# Akrapovic exhaust



## Mean machine (Sep 25, 2011)

Any views with the akrapovic exhausts, looking to combine this with a milltek y pipe in conjunction with a upgrade with litchfields


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Mean machine said:


> Any views with the akrapovic exhausts, looking to combine this with a milltek y pipe in conjunction with a upgrade with litchfields


I have done a full review of the Akrapovic system.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/154958-akrapovic-full-exhaust-fitted.html


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a full Akra EVO system going in the sales section this week inc. Y-Pipe.
Its only 2 months old and I am asking £3750.00 ovno

Robbie


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, too noisey for doing any serious driving in your GTR at a Track day !!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

and bloody expensive !!


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm also considering an Akrapovic together with a GTC y-pipe (80mm required?).

I've narrowed the choice down to a GTC 90mm race or the above together with an AP, but have a few questions for existing owners:
- the Akrapovic doesn't sound too impressive from the videos around, is it a case of them not doing it justice? It's important to me in guiding choice of exhaust as the GT-R is a non-event aurally other than the induction noise when you really open it up and I'd prefer more lambo character/less euro reg's in this respect! Meisterschaft sounds epic, albeit likely a bit too hooligan for a DD.
Not too worried about absolute noise level, would probably hire a car if I do for track day; though I guess it would be nice to have the option.

- does the GTC offer up a slightly better aural character/performance given it's a 90mm?
Once again the video's aren't that impressive - do they lack the dynamics to put across the true experience?

- come MOT will either set up pass an emission test with y-pipe and cat back? I think it's unlikely I'll change the downpipes.

Anyone in the North East have either of the above that I could have a listen to in person?

Thanks,
Protegimus


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

GTR should pass MOT emissions with downpipe cats in place.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Steve said:


> Yep, too noisey for doing any serious driving in your GTR at a Track day !!


Quite


----------



## Mean machine (Sep 25, 2011)

Have Miltek Y pipe combined with Akrapovic back pipes, sounds awesome, wife turned around and stated it sounds like a Lambo when she first heard it. Sounds better in manual but Litchfields fitted them together with a stage two and I'd recommend them to anyone. Go for the Akrapovic you won't regret it


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Glad you like it!!!


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Mean machine is your Miltek Y-pipe 80mm?

Not wishing to start exhaust wars, but no one vouching for the GTC? I'm surprised as there are lot's of owners on here. Please PM if you don't want to post anything GTC related on the Akrapovic thread, I'd be grateful for any views.

I drive my GT-R every day on the road, so I'm not overly concerned about it not getting on a track - as I said, I'd probably hire a GT-R if I was to thrash one round a circuit; eyeing Silverstone in December as a first, but will only be able to confirm near the time.

Charlie thanks for the advice, downpipes could be on the list of things to do then!

Protegimus


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Protegimus said:


> Mean machine is your Miltek Y-pipe 80mm?
> 
> Not wishing to start exhaust wars, but no one vouching for the GTC? I'm surprised as there are lot's of owners on here. Please PM if you don't want to post anything GTC related on the Akrapovic thread, I'd be grateful for any views.
> 
> ...



how about speak / pop in to see Jurgen JM imports in Newcastle. he might let you see, hear, touch his new one. He also usually has loads GT-R parts around inc accessports and used parts.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> how about speak / pop in to see Jurgen JM imports in Newcastle. he might let you see, hear, touch his new one. He also usually has loads GT-R parts around inc accessports and used parts.


ben pm me about the differences in your exhaust and the akrapovic and price for the 650R.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

lol Ben, I did ask him recently, but I'll give him another shout!



Benji Linney GTC said:


> how about speak / pop in to see Jurgen JM imports in Newcastle. he might let you see, hear, touch his new one. He also usually has loads GT-R parts around inc accessports and used parts.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

Steve said:


> Yep, too noisey for doing any serious driving in your GTR at a Track day !!


 Full Akrapovic system with decat wrapped down pipes , full remap , 1000 injectors , garratt turbos , plus quite a bit more . Measured at track day 2 weeks ago 99db @ 4500rpm , 102db @5200rpm The full system has 2 small resonators in the Y section which take out the drone which you will get with just the straight Y pipe . And yes I like to seriously drive it :thumbsup:


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Mean Machine - im thinking of changing my exhaust too.

All my work is dont by linchfields so I (like you) have a miltek Ypipe. Question is do I go Akra OR Miltek for the back box.

I think I wil go miltek only becuase of price. wouldnt mind a decent price second hand AKRA backbox but cant find any. I personally think 2K is too much for a second hand one. 1500 is reasonable.

I have heard the Akra just today and it sound wicked, - real sporty. all depends what your looking for. I know the miltek is quieter at normal road use and still good enough for 650-700hp which covers you if you upgrade your car that much.

MHO if you want race sound, go with Akra (I think its not good for track however) if you want something to use daily miltek. both brands are sought after so if you change your mind in the future they will sell quickly too.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Just to clarify, the Akrapovic cat back is fine for all UK track days.

I managed to get round Bedford no problem and that is about as strict as it gets. Combe was no issue at all, as you very well know Steve! :chairshot

I don't think there is a better made or lighter exhaust around. But the quality costs. Only the individual can decide if it's worth it or not.

Personally, they had me at "carbon tailpipes", although I did have the ti ones for a year!


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Thank for clearing that up. Interesting to know the akra CAN be used on track. 



Plus you made another good point about light weight

P.S. Jus learnt how u add a pic under my username. What u think of my lights n grill. Someone pm me the link to show how to add pics to a post and ill post my pics.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Verinder1984 said:


> Thank for clearing that up. Interesting to know the akra CAN be used on track.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to host the pics online with someone like Photobucket of Flicker, then link to the image via [img ] and [/img ] tags (without the gaps).
Lights look good in your avatar. Who are they by?


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Ebay.com

company called lightworks.

let me find a link! = 

Nissan GT-R GTR R35 headlights ANGEL EYES demon eyes halo LED DRL HID accessorie | eBay


it was a big mission. Breaking the seal was one thing but putting the head lamp back together was the problem. Lucky for me the guy I instructed refurbs alloys, so he had to seal the headlight whilst standing in the oven himself!

the problem was that as you glue around the seal the glue hardens in seconds which made it difficult to put the head light back together. using the oven kept the whole headlight HOT which slowed down the cooling of the glue allowing enough time to put the headlight back together.

The only other thing is to see how the glue for the angel light bits holds up. I just got this done so cannot comment on this but I hope I dont see gluedrips in my headlamps 3 months down the line. im sure it will be fine and if need be I'll get the glue removed and use only stiky tape. (I didnt do this first becuase there isnt much surface area to for the sticky tape to stick on to).

It does look good thought. The rings are LEDS and very very bright.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Dave 

Coombe would not be an issue, surprised at Bedford and / or Goodwood though, you obviously had forgotten to turn the boost up again LOL LOL LOL:runaway::clap:



David.Yu said:


> Just to clarify, the Akrapovic cat back is fine for all UK track days.
> 
> I managed to get round Bedford no problem and that is about as strict as it gets. Combe was no issue at all, as you very well know Steve! :chairshot
> 
> ...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Steve said:


> Dave
> 
> Coombe would not be an issue, surprised at Bedford and / or Goodwood though, you obviously had forgotten to turn the boost up again LOL LOL LOL:runaway::clap:


Bedford is fine, but you're right about Goodwood, I only got out because I let the instructor do a few laps too!  Otherwise it would probably be too loud.

I think you've reminded me that I will probably not do the decat downpipes. The extra fun is outweighed by fewer places to use it.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, even though I like a nice sounding car, it's no good if you cannot use it properly out on Track


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Protegimus said:


> Mean machine is your Miltek Y-pipe 80mm?
> 
> Not wishing to start exhaust wars, but no one vouching for the GTC? I'm surprised as there are lot's of owners on here. Please PM if you don't want to post anything GTC related on the Akrapovic thread, I'd be grateful for any views.
> 
> ...


Hello! I have to say that my GTC full Titan 90mm with Ti Y pipe has been fabulous - sounds great and runs very nicely with the Stage 2 map (didn't want to go too far). Ben's customer service was great when struggling to fit it originally and spoke on phone to bloke putting it on about the best way to seat. After that it lines up just fine and sounds like the bastard love child of an F16 and F1 car. Scares people at pedestrain crossings and the sound bouncing off Scottish hills was epic.

Ok I think we would all go Akra if we had the cash but for the price jump I am not sure it is worth it (I didn't). See you are in Newcastle - I am in sunny Darlington if you fancy seeing Stage 2 and Full Titan? PM me for number.

Rog.


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Mean Machine - had the exhaust fitted today, GTC 80mm Ti Y-pipe in combination with the Akrapovic.
Only had a short run out but I'm liking the deeper, more purposeful note and there seems to be a good bit more torque especially noticeable low down which has the effect of making the car much smoother when pulling away.

So, thanks to everyone here for the recommendations, thanks to David @k-tecracing.com for taking the time to pack it really well and shipping it so promptly and a big thanks to the Jurgen and the guys at JM Imports for doing a proper job of fitting it at short notice.
Jurgen's got some awesome kit and it was great to see and talk about his own build.

Look forward to meeting you Rog and checking out the stage 2, tune is next on the list...

Protegimus


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

no worries mate glad your enjoying the new sound


----------



## DanR35 (Apr 19, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Full Akrapovic system with decat wrapped down pipes , full remap , 1000 injectors , garratt turbos , plus quite a bit more . Measured at track day 2 weeks ago 99db @ 4500rpm , 102db @5200rpm The full system has 2 small resonators in the Y section which take out the drone which you will get with just the straight Y pipe . And yes I like to seriously drive it :thumbsup:


and park it in the gravel?!?!?!?


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

DanR35 said:


> and park it in the gravel?!?!?!?


 Not mine mate , just a lefthooker some silly sod let me loose in !
Not my best moment . I have been trying to forget but you buggers keep reminding me.
Anyway how you doing Dan ? Give me a PM , we should meet up ......


----------

